# First trip to France



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi
I bought an Autotrail Cheyenne last summer and am planning to take it to france for the first time in July. My wife and I wanted to see the Alps (we love mountains, streams and stuff) but we are also taking my 16 yr-old daughter + friend and she wants some access to beaches. As we only have 16 days we are not sure how much travelling to do. We were thinking of doing Calais - Brittany - Alps - Calais but are concerned that this might be too much of a rush. Does anyone have any advice? We want to balance the holiday between stuff for the girls (beaches, etc) and stuff for us and we also want some time away from the most crowded places.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Advice you've asked for and I suspect you'll get plenty of it here.

Mine is - Alps and beaches don't go together in a 16 day holiday unless you want to spend the whole holiday driving.
Go to northern/western France for the beaches one trip and go to the alps on another trip.
Also remember that if you're travelling in France towards the end of July then it's likely to be pretty busy in the popular spots - roads included.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

They are plenty of lakes around that area with sandy beaches around Chambery to the right of Lyon. Not sure where the sand came from but it bears a remarkable similarity to the sand in the south of France, and the sand in the West of France and Bognor Regis. 8)


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Would have to agree with Tonyt, if you must do both I would have thought the Alps and the Med would have been a better option


Andrew


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Advice you've asked for and I suspect you'll get plenty of it here.
> 
> Mine is - Alps and beaches don't go together in a 16 day holiday unless you want to spend the whole holiday driving.
> Go to northern/western France for the beaches one trip and go to the alps on another trip.
> Also remember that if you're travelling in France towards the end of July then it's likely to be pretty busy in the popular spots - roads included.


. 
I agree. Do each visit well. You can go again next year!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If you want to get away from crowds as you mentioned, S of France may not be the right place for you as most of the EEC are down there in July and August. One other thing to bear in mind is heat. It is forecast to be hotter this year than last but of course who really knows. But if it is a similar tempreature to the last 5 years, you really need to like being boiled in your own sweat as a leisure activity.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*france*

Try Pyrenees-Atlantiques (64) you can have as much beach as you want but dont go in LATE July or August, and enjoy the higher or Hautes-pyrenees. which will be more tranquil. in the landes (40) region lots of lakes ideal water sports and all have sandy beaches, But you wont spend much time in the Atlantic because its not Ideal swimming water, waves the size of houses? and the lifeguards will not let you go in. good aire at Cap Breton . Bay d'Arcachon is worth a visit and so is the Dune d' pyla 374 ft high .this a fantastic coast something for everyone . Enjoy .best time June.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi denhamcs - just a suggestion which may be totally silly from your point of view, but how about going to the Alps and finding a campsite (which may not totally suit you) with pools for the girls and access to the mountains for you? We all have been through it. Teenagers want all the wizz bang places so a campsite with pools may fit the bill without depriving you of the mountains. 

In 16 days, I don't think I would do Brittany as well as the Alps from Calais. France is a big country with lots to see and there is always next year.

Enjoy your hols. where ever you end up!

Sue


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*First Trip*

Take the girls to the beach at Dunkirk for about three hours then beat it down to the Alps its not that far.

As already mentioned France has many large lakes with beach like facilities eg Annecy is ab fab with the Alps in the background.
Or you could make it straight down to the Med Coast for as little time as is necessary then back to the Alps for about 10 days. Personally I cannot understand the attraction of the French Med coast the popular places are grubby expensive, crowded and hot. And the campsites overcrowded and overpriced. Definitely a No No in July.
If you do risk it we found the Camargue about the best.

Totally biased Francophile
Steve


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I would recommend early train from UK get down through France stopping early evening near Mullhouse area (allow 7 hours) next day drive down towards Lake Lucerne (allow 3 hours) couple of days exploring area, Zug, Eiger then a days run down to the beautful beaches/area of Jeselo(allow 6 hours) ideal for 16 Year olds and maybe get a day out across the bay in Venice (take sandwishes)

On way back, come back through Turin, Geneva, Neuville-sur-Ain and then on to Calais (allow 4 days for slow drive back up maybe stopping over night in Turin)

16 days, plenty of time


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi DenhamCS, My son lives in the Alps (in Grenoble) so each year we head South, picking him up on the way in our Apache 700.

Leave out Brittany if the Alps is your objective. This year our itinerary is Fri 20th July evening boat to Calais, we will stay overnight in the Calais port or in St Omer. Sat a long drive to Grenoble, takes 9 hours, but quite easy to do and relaxing. Pick up son, then overnight in a town 1 hour from Grenoble, then down to Frejus campsite for 7 - 10 days. Then back to Grenoble and meander back staying in Bergundy overnight. There is a large open air car park at the entrance to Beaune which has 6 dedicated MH spaces, electric, waste etc - even if full you can stay on other spaces. 5 min walk to lovely town centre.

In your shoes I would head to the Alps, meander down through them over 3 or 4 days (why not take the Route Napoleon from Grenoble to Frejus?) - very pretty then stay on a beach site for 5 or 6 days, then head back.

Easily doable in 2 weeks.

Kevin


----------

